# Hunch and scoot



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Two of my wethers have always done this weird thing ever since they were little. They hunch up and then scoot forward almost like when dogs itch their bottoms on the ground. They've always had good urine flow and I thought it may be normal behavior since they both do it, although now that we've lost one to stones I want to make sure this is normal behavior?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm... I've not seen Cuzco do that, and we've had him for ten years. But he's the only wether I've ever owned so I'm not really the expert here.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My boys were practicing this behavior just before they were neutered. At that time it involved the penis being extended. I occasionally see it now in 2 of my 3 boys and assume it is a left over behavior from some rut or mating posture. My boys are 4 going on 5 years old and have done a brief hunch and scoot occasionally for years with no ill effects.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I kind of wondered if that's what it was, Idahonancy. Cuzco was neutered really young (2 months), so he would have been a lot less likely to develop any buck behaviors.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

My two little bucks do that..hopefully not for much longer as they are getting their manhood removed soon. They typically follow that behavior with peeing on their selves.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, it is a left over trait. Its even common amongst does when they are in heat or just felling frisky  What really funny is to see a doe goose her self while in heat... cracks me up


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

Lindo tema!!!! Nuestro macho padrillo "Lucero" de 3 aÃ±os hace ese ritual seguido, mÃ s en Ã¨poca en que sus novias estan en celo. Estira el pene, arquea el vientre, baja la cola y... se orina la barba!!!! Siempre creimos que era como una demostracion de macho o autoplacer (alo asÃ¬ como la masturbacion caprina) sorry...
Creo tener alguna foto!!!


----------

